# Beiträge löschen: manchen hier hat man glaub echt ins hirn geschissen!



## Markus (16 Mai 2009)

habe grad ne mail von einem user bekommen, er wollte wissen wie man seine beiträge löscht.

habe mir das mal angesehen uns sehe das:
http://www.sps-forum.de/search.php?searchid=1573266

warum mach ein mensch sowas?

da kommt einer der in einem thema mit dem ersten satz beweist das er keine ahnung hat hier her. da spricht ja nichts dagegen, hier wird ja bekanntlich fast jedem geholfen...

dann nimmt der die kompetente hilfe einiger mitglieder hier in anspruch, und fängt nach einigen monaten an seine beiträge einfach so zu löschen?

warum macht ein mensch sowas?
ich begreif das nicht... wenn der typ mir bis morgen keine vernünftige antwort gibt, dann schmeiss ich ihn hier komplett raus! :sb6:


der löwenanteil der user hier, das sind leute die nur mitlesen.
die sind mir gerade deshalb so sympathisch weil sie die meisten ihrer probleme mit der suchfunktion lösen können.
was denkt ein hilfesuchender wenn ihn die sufu auf so ein topic verweist?

leute die sowas machen sind doch extrem krank im kopf?
oder sehe ich das falsch?


----------



## jabba (16 Mai 2009)

Das sind dann wieder tage wo ich den "Kermit"-Button suche

Applaus-Applaus-Applaus


----------



## Ralle (16 Mai 2009)

Du sagtest ja schon, der hat gleich im ersten Satz bewiesen, daß er keine Ahnung hat. Na ja nun hat er bewiesen, daß er nicht nur keine Ahnung hat, sondern auch noch ein Arschloch ist. Kann man das editieren von Beiträgen vielleicht vom Alter der Beiträge abhängig machen? Alles was älter als 1 Woche ist, kann nicht mehr editiert werden. Na ja, wenn es darum ginge, müßte man wohl dauernd neue Sachen in die Foren-Software einbauen.


----------



## Sockenralf (16 Mai 2009)

Hallo,

ICH WILL AUCH MITREDEN, ABER DER LINK LINKT IN`S LEERE 




MfG


----------



## Question_mark (17 Mai 2009)

*Dead Link*

Hallo,



			
				Sockenralf schrieb:
			
		

> ABER DER LINK LINKT IN`S LEERE



@Markus : Kannst Du den Link bitte korrigieren, damit wir wissen was Du uns mitteilen wolltest ???

Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## Markus (17 Mai 2009)

http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread.php?t=18820


http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread.php?t=12509


----------



## Question_mark (17 Mai 2009)

*Reg Dich nicht auf ...*

Hallo,

danke für die Korrektur der (des) Links. Du hast natürlich recht, ein recht seltsames Verhalten von Alex01 ...
Aber als Admin dieses Forums hast Du und wir (also die anderen Forenteilnehmer) schon andere Merkwürdigkeiten und Aufreger erlebt. 
Vielleicht ist es nur ein Student, der Fragen für Klausuren und und Praktikum gestellt hat. Und sich irgendwie darüber im klaren ist, dass manche Profs sich ganz gut im Internet auskennen (es gibt da eine ganze Menge, die mit Google und Yahoo umgehen können und irgendwie Ihre Praktikumaufgaben wiederfinden) 
Und der Google-Cache ist da recht behilflich, auch wenn die dusselige Tröte hier die Beiträge editiert hat.
Und im Jahre 2039 wird sich der Alex01 wieder hier im Forum anmelden und sich gewichtig als Dipl.Ing seit 2010 aufspielen  *ROFL*

Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## Homer79 (18 Mai 2009)

....mh habs so in etwa grad schreiben wollen, aber irgendwie wars doch weg

ich kann dich verstehen markus. ich finde viele fragensteller auch sehr komisch, weil viel auch einfach faulheit und halt andere sachen dahinter stehen. ich hab schon nicht viel ahnung von sps, ich versuche halt nur viel mitzulesen oder halt mich zu belesen. das diskussionslevel finde ich schon hier sehr sehr hoch imgegensatz zu anderen foren, die man so im www findet, zumal ich auch eigentlich nicht in anderen mitglied bin sondern die nur vom lesen her kenne...

naja...is halt bestimmt so und wird sich auch nie ändern...lass dich nich ärgern...die meisten schätzen das forum so wie du's(und die anderen) machst...


----------



## Ralle (18 Mai 2009)

Das ist halt ne Vollwurst, sowas gibt es immer wieder. Also ruhig bleiben.


----------



## Homer79 (18 Mai 2009)

@ralle
sehe ich eigentlich auch so, wollt halt markus nur aufbauen, wenn das überhaupt notwendig ist...


----------



## e4sy (28 Mai 2009)

[scherz]
zwei ganz einfache gründe:

1) know-how-schutz 

2) er will sich seine (vllt für ihn schon peinlichen) fragen später nicht vorhalten lassen müssen, also quasi datenschutz... gibt doch mittlerweile ganze argenturen die für dich das internet aufräumen und all deine "sünden" verwischen... 
[/scherz]


----------



## Mike369 (28 Mai 2009)

@Homer79
Denk nicht das das nötig ist ihn aufzubauen..Den er ist "MARKUS"

M = Mächtig
A = Ausergewöhnlich
R = Raffiniert
K = Kollegial
U = Überdurchschnittlich
S = Sau-Geil

Sorry das ich das so schreib aber mal ernsthaft Markus ist Supi als Admin...
Ohne Markus wär das Forum nicht "Das Forum"

Und glaub kaum das er sich sonderlich von solchen "Leuten"
aus der Ruhe bringen lässt


----------



## LKMA (28 Mai 2009)

Mike369 schrieb:


> @Homer79
> Denk nicht das das nötig ist ihn aufzubauen..Den er ist "MARKUS"
> 
> M = Mächtig
> ...


 

solche threads erinnern mich an den kindergarten
ihr habt nicht alle tassen im schrank
wer soll dieser penner markus sein um vergöttert zu werden :sc6::sc6:
er+ ralle machen das dritte- reich- forum
sie können sich alles erlauben mit ihren idiotischen äußerungen

PS: lkma= du kannst mich mal am...................:sc6:


----------



## Mike369 (28 Mai 2009)

Das sagt einer der hier neu ist..
Nur zur Info und als Beispiel!!

Dank Markus findet jedes Jahr ein Forumstreffen statt mit vielen und interessanten Vorträgen aus verschiedenen Bereichen wo ich es bis jetz leider nie schaffte daran teil zu nehmen :sb6: aber gut arbeit geht nun mal vor... und deswegen musst nicht gleich an der Decke hängen..
die meisten hier wissen was Markus leistet und das ich das nicht ohne Grund schreibe...soll auch kein schleimen sein sondern einfach nur eine art anerkennung.. also mal in meinen worten - "halt die klappe" oder sei froh das es dieses forum und markus gibt
- ansonsten verzieh dich hier


----------



## Perfektionist (28 Mai 2009)

oh wie tdrollig , das Pfingstwochenende fängt aber früh an ...

macht mal jmd den SV auf? das ist zu Fasching irgendwie versäumt worden *ROFL*


----------



## Ralle (28 Mai 2009)

LKMA schrieb:


> solche threads erinnern mich an den kindergarten
> ihr habt nicht alle tassen im schrank
> wer soll dieser penner markus sein um vergöttert zu werden :sc6::sc6:
> er+ ralle machen das dritte- reich- forum
> ...



LOL ich lach mich schlapp. Abwink... Schöne Grüße nach Amerika ... Volldepp! *ROFL*

PS: Ich denke du weißt, daß ich weiß, wer du bist, *ROFL*!


----------



## maxi (28 Mai 2009)

Ralle schrieb:


> LOL ich lach mich schlapp. Abwink... Schöne Grüße nach Amerika ... Volldepp! *ROFL*
> 
> PS: Ich denke du weißt, daß ich weiß, wer du bist, *ROFL*!


 

Lol,

habt ihr euch wieder lieb?

Und was ist hier eigentlich überall mit diesen Fledermäusen? (Insider)


----------



## Markus (28 Mai 2009)

Mike369 schrieb:


> @Homer79
> Denk nicht das das nötig ist ihn aufzubauen..Den er ist "MARKUS"
> 
> M = Mächtig
> ...


 

sehr löblich!
wenn du so weitermachst bringst du es noch zu was hier im "reichs" ähhh sps-forum... 

aber bis ralle in seiner position war musste er noch ganz andere dinge machen... - gell ralle und weißt ja... nichts daheim erzählen... 

*ROFL* *ROFL* *ROFL*


----------



## Mike369 (28 Mai 2009)

Ich will es eigentlich nur zu eins bringen- und zwar genau so gut werden wie ihr


----------



## Ralle (28 Mai 2009)

Markus schrieb:


> sehr löblich!
> wenn du so weitermachst bringst du es noch zu was hier im "reichs" ähhh sps-forum...



A: Markus liebt es, gebauchpinselt zu werden. Das ist wie das Lausen bei den Affen! 



Markus schrieb:


> aber bis ralle in seiner position war musste er noch ganz andere dinge machen... - gell ralle und weißt ja... nichts daheim erzählen...
> 
> *ROFL* *ROFL* *ROFL*


B: Pst ...


----------



## zotos (28 Mai 2009)

Markus schrieb:


> sehr löblich!
> wenn du so weitermachst bringst du es noch zu was hier im "reichs" ähhh sps-forum...


Hier oder bei: http://redlichkeit-anschnur.org/


----------



## zotos (28 Mai 2009)

Markus schrieb:


> sehr löblich!
> wenn du so weitermachst bringst du es noch zu was hier im "reichs" ähhh sps-forum...


Hier oder bei: http://redlichkeit-anschnur.org/



Markus schrieb:


> ber bis ralle in seiner position war musste er noch ganz andere dinge machen... - gell ralle und weißt ja... nichts daheim erzählen...



Was hat eigentlich die plc-tippserin treiben müssen um Supermoderatorin zu werden?


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (28 Mai 2009)

@Ralle und Markus

Habt Ihr schon mal daran gedacht, unseren Kumpel umzubenennen ... in 
LMAA, das ist doch die übliche Abkürzung für das, was er uns sagen will 
und er muss es uns nicht jedes Mal neu erklären wie hier:



LKMA schrieb:


> ...
> PS: lkma= du kannst mich mal am...................


----------



## Question_mark (28 Mai 2009)

*Upps, nu isser auf einmal in Amerika*

Hallo,



> in LMAA, das ist doch die übliche Abkürzung für das, was er uns sagen will



Gerhard, der ist einfach nur zu dämlich, bis zur Peinlichkeit. Schlecht ist eigentlich nur, dass ein Wärter aus der Psychiatrie dieser blöden Tröte wohl manchmal gegen gewisse Dienstleistungen einen Zugang zum Internet verschafft. *ROFL*
Aber wir haben dann wenigstens immer etwas zum Lachen ...

Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## nade (1 Juni 2009)

zotos schrieb:


> Hier oder bei: http://redlichkeit-anschnur.org/
> 
> 
> 
> Was hat eigentlich die plc-tippserin treiben müssen um Supermoderatorin zu werden?



ehmmm zottel.... öh zotos... ich glaube ein Bier war schlecht am Wochenende...
Also um den Link zu Finden, muß man schon schwer neben der Spur laufen....
LKMA.. das müßte ehr heißen SKIA.. Stänkern Kann Ich Allemal. Oder ist da ein "andrè´s" Forum mit zu wenig Aktivität?

Nein, wenn ich auch nicht hier sehr Behilflich sein kann, ein Forum mit dem Alter und dem Wissensvorrat ist selten. Markus nur weiter so. Ach ja und vergiss dein :TOOL: nicht zu Entwickeln.


----------

